# Atividade vulcânica - 2016



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

Tópico para a Atividade vulcânica em 2016


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Leopold Kennedy Adam &#8207;@LeopoldAdam  · 50s51 seconds ago  
*Soputan Eruption this morning*
Jan 5, 2016
taken by Fahrur Rozi.
@infobencana @chematierra 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CX81ClzUoAAMZgr.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

*...According to Kristín Jónsdóttir on Rúv News earlier today. It appears at least one magma chamber on 10 to 15 km depth inside Bárðarbunga volcano is filling up and that might result in an eruption in coming months... http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=5981*


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Leopold Kennedy Adam &#8207;@LeopoldAdam  · 50s51 seconds ago
> Soputan Eruption this morning
> Jan 5, 2016
> taken by Fahrur Rozi.
> ...



*2016/01/05 - Eruption of Soputan Volcano in Indonesia - True Color*







-----


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

*Update 1*

New earthquake with the magnitude of 3,0 took place in Bárðarbunga volcano at 01:24 UTC on 05-January-2016. The earthquakes that have been taking place have been low period earthquakes based on the fact they are not recording properly with the SIL network (tectonic earthquakes almost always have correct magnitude).

This is a sharp increase in earthquake activity in Bárðarbunga volcano. Currently nothing suggests that eruption is about to start, due to lack of continuous earthquake swarm in Bárðarbunga volcano. This earthquake activity however suggests that magma pressure is increasing fast in a magma chamber that is located in north-east part of Bárðarbunga volcano caldera. When it might erupt is a question that does not have any clear answers at the moment. At the moment the only thing that can be done is to wait and see what happens next.

Article updated on 05-January-2016 at 11:41 UTC. http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=5981


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

O instituto islandês pode ser encontrado aqui:

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 17:51)

*Volcano Erupts In Russia's Far East *

http://www.rferl.org/content/russia-volcano-erupts/27496387.html






http://www.kscnet.ru/ivs/eng/

Se a erupção persistir, é este o compósito da NASA:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Kamchatka

Seguimento por satélite (NOAA):

https://volcano.ssec.wisc.edu/image...e:Ash_Loading::endtime:latest::daterange:null

O Himawari também está a vigiar mas, da minha, experiência pessoal pelo menos, as imagens demoram muito tempo a carregar e a animação não funciona muito bem:

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_tgb.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

Wednesday
20.01.2016    13:05:48    64.673    -17.456    0.7 km    3.6    99.0    5.0 km NE of Bárðarbunga   http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=map


 Jón Frímann says:
January 20, 2016 at 14:11
This latest earthquake in Bárðarbunga volcano might have been larger than magnitude 3,6 it’s currently at. It’s going to take IMO few moments to calculate the earthquake magnitude correctly.  http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=6020&cpage=1#comment-71334


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2016 às 17:39)

A Fresh Plume from Copahue
Activity continued at Volcán Copahue—a stratovolcano in the Andes that straddles the border of Chile and Argentina







mais em: http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=87338


----------



## lserpa (22 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

Monte Etna esta manhã...
Foto de METEO ITALIA






Melhor qualidade aqui: http://www.sicilylandscape.com/portfolio/tongue-of-fire-foto-402

apesar da noticia que li sobre o Etna era de hoje, mas ao conferir a imagem, quase de certeza que é treta infelizmente... no link que partilhei faz referencia a 2014...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2016 às 19:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2016 às 22:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*For the first time in more than 500 years, Peru's El Misti volcano is showing signs of potentially eruptive activity.*

According to the committee charged with volcanic risk management for the region of Arequipa, El Misti is one of a dozen potentially active volcanoes in Peru but its proximity to a million residents have the officials concerned.  

Gas emissions and magmatic activity have been recorded, Peru This Week reports, but officials note the activity does not necessarily pose an immediate danger of eruption.

Officials warned people living nearby to refrain from building property too close to the volcano and to be prepared for evacuations, Wired reports.

https://weather.com/science/nature/...lcano-activity-erupt?cm_ven=FB_SCI_AN_13016_7


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 11:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Wednesday
03.02.2016    19:50:08    63.910    -21.978    6.9 km    3.9    99.0    4.9 km ENE of Krýsuvík http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 10:37)

OT -- JAPAN'S SAKURAJIMA VOLCANO ERUPTS, ABOUT 50 KM (30 MILES) FROM NUCLEAR PLANT - JAPAN METEOROLOGICAL AGENCY

_-- Reuters_


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> OT -- JAPAN'S SAKURAJIMA VOLCANO ERUPTS, ABOUT 50 KM (30 MILES) FROM NUCLEAR PLANT - JAPAN METEOROLOGICAL AGENCY
> 
> _-- Reuters_


Agora é noite, mas aqui fica a Webcam: http://en.glaz.tv/online-webcams/vulkan-sakuradzima


----------



## fablept (5 Fev 2016 às 13:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> OT -- JAPAN'S SAKURAJIMA VOLCANO ERUPTS, ABOUT 50 KM (30 MILES) FROM NUCLEAR PLANT - JAPAN METEOROLOGICAL AGENCY
> 
> _-- Reuters_


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2016 às 15:22)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/volcano/


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

*North Korea's nuclear test 'could jolt volcano back to life'*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ear-test-could-jolt-volcano-back-to-life.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 16:37)

*Fears of IMMINENT eruption of LARGEST active volcano on Earth*
*SMALL earthquakes dotted around the world’s biggest active volcano has Hawaiians in a stir in fears that it may begin spewing lava at any minute.*

7






GETTY

Mauna Loa could erupt at any minute
Mauna Loa, located on the Island of Hawaii, is one of the biggest active volcanoes and in recent years, the USGS (US Geological Survey) Hawaiian Volcano Observatory has detected more frequent seismic activity in the region.

The volcano has not erupted since 1984 and is long overdue an eruption having blown 10 times in the 20th century prior to this.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...T-eruption-of-LARGEST-active-volcano-on-Earth


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2016 às 17:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fears of IMMINENT eruption of LARGEST active volcano on Earth*
> *SMALL earthquakes dotted around the world’s biggest active volcano has Hawaiians in a stir in fears that it may begin spewing lava at any minute.*
> 
> 7
> ...



O Express é do género do Correio da Manhã mas pior.

No local apropriado vê-se que o vizinho Kilauea tem um aviso superior até:

http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/vhp/updates.html



> *Activity Summary:* Mauna Loa is not erupting. It has been a fairly quiet week on the volcano with no significant change in seismicity recorded beneath Mauna Loa. Seismicity remains elevated above the long-term background level, however, the rate has been stable for the past week. Earthquakes continue to occur mostly beneath Mauna Loa’s upper Southwest Rift Zone and southern caldera region at depths of less than 5 km (3 mi). Global Positioning System (GPS) measurements show continued deformation related to inflation of a magma reservoir beneath the summit and upper Southwest Rift Zone, with inflation recently occurring mainly in the southwestern part of the magma storage complex.



http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/activity/maunaloastatus.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

LOL... bem pensei que era sempre bom postar isto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

Wednesday
02.03.2016    10:05:30    64.670    -17.495    0.4 km    3.6    99.0    3.7 km NNE of Bárðarbunga
Wednesday
02.03.2016    10:05:11    64.668    -17.492    0.1 km    3.3    99.0    3.6 km NNE of Bárðarbunga 

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 12:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2016 às 18:53)

*Ecuador Volcano Sends up Towering Cloud of Ash*

The country's Geophysical Institute said Sunday the column of ash reached a maximum height of about 2 miles (3 kilometers) in recent hours, while it hurled blocks of glowing rock about a mile (1.5 kilometer) down its slopes.

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/ecuador-volcano-sends-towering-cloud-ash-37443523


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 10:32)

Every Earthquake &#8207;@everyEarthquake  · 28s28 seconds ago  &#61489; Washington, USA  

USGS reports a M3.04 #earthquake Washington on 3/15/16 @ 9:42:13 UTC http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/uw61132466 … #quake Muito perto do Mt. Rainier...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2016 às 17:00)

*Magnitude    4.4
Region    ISLAND OF HAWAII, HAWAII*
Date time    2016-03-20 16:43:59.8 UTC
Location    19.85 N ; 155.69 W
Depth    30 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    F Effects: Felt

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=495581


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2016 às 17:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2016 às 21:20)

The Pavlof Volcano, located on the Aleutian Islands, began "erupting abruptly" Sunday afternoon, according to the Alaska Volcano Observatory.

Fast facts: Volcanoes
A volcano alert warning remained in effect early Monday morning, and the aviation warning color code remains red, its highest level.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/28/us/pavlof-volcano-eruption-alaska/index.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 12:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 12:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

*Magnitude    4.7
Region    HAWAII REGION, HAWAII*
Date time    2016-04-01 09:16:11.1 UTC
Location    20.74 N ; 155.09 W
Depth    20 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497876


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2016 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 22:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2016 às 09:04)

Friday
08.04.2016    01:01:04    64.671    -17.456    4.3 km    3.5    99.0    4.8 km NE of Bárðarbunga

Friday
08.04.2016    00:13:09    64.668    -17.403    8.2 km    2.6    99.0    6.7 km ENE of Bárðarbunga

Friday
08.04.2016    00:11:51    64.671    -17.456    2.8 km    2.2    99.0    4.8 km NE of Bárðarbunga
Friday
08.04.2016    00:10:50    64.677    -17.446    3.2 km    4.2    99.0    5.6 km NE of Bárðarbunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 08:24)

*Mount Aso volcano erupts following violent earthquake streak in Japan (VIDEO)*

After a series of deadly earthquakes in Japan, a “small-scale” eruption of Mount Aso has been recorded by the Japan Meteorological Agency. However, it decided to keep the alert level at 2, as it was not immediately clear whether the natural disasters were related.

https://www.rt.com/news/339788-japa...tm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=RSS


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 08:26)

Volcanology &#8207;@VolcanologyRR  · 30m30 minutes ago  

Mount Aso volcano erupts following violent earthquake streak in Japan (VIDEO) http://www.rightrelevance.com/searc...d310&query=volcanology&taccount=volcanologyrr …

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgItmwlUMAEUtGb.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

Vulcão Villarica no Chile entra em erupção depois do sismo no Ecuador  
https://web.facebook.com/janyce.viero/posts/10208423195564642?_rdr


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2016 às 14:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2016 às 15:45)

*The Shaking Continues: The Most Dangerous Volcano In Mexico Erupts In Spectacular Fashion*
More than 25 million people live in the vicinity of Mt. Popocatepetl, including Mexico City’s 18 million residents.  At 2:32 local time on Tuesday morning, the most dangerous volcano in Mexico roared to life in spectacular fashion, and this has many experts extremely concerned about what is coming next.  Popocatepetl is an Aztec word that means “smoking mountain”, and historians tell us that once upon a time entire Aztec cities were buried in super-heated mud from this volcano.  In fact, the super-heated mud flows were so deep that they buried entire Aztec pyramids.

The full article is here:   http://www.dcclothesline.com/2016/0...cano-in-mexico-erupts-in-spectacular-fashion/


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2016 às 17:04)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/terrifying-mud-volcano-eruption-throws-7859960



Two rare earthquake fish were thrown out of the water after a ' mud volcano ' erupted off the coast of Taiwan.

The volcano erupted early Thursday morning in the city of Pingtung following a 5.6-magnitude earthquake .

Fishermen were delighted to find the oarfish, also known as earthquake fish, both measuring 4.4 metres - twice as long as beanpole footballer Peter Crouch - and weighing a whopping seven stone.

Four eruption mouths were spotted in a paddy field in Wandan Town and the hot slurry almost destroyed the whole field.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 11:20)

*Lord of the Rings volcano is about to erupt*
... Keep authorities and experts Mount Ruapehu extra eye. The temperature in the crater lake has doubled in a few days. A burst according volcanologists not be ruled out. Underground earthquake experts call an underground earthquake in April as a possible cause for the activity in the mountain.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2016 às 18:40)

*Growing unrest in Iceland‘s most powerful volcano: Earthquake swarm in Bárðarbunga Volcano*
BY STAFF |MAY 12 2016







*MONITIORING THE SITUATION *Met Office monitorin station on Vatnajökull glacier, sitting atop the Barðarbunga volcano, set up to detect any expansion of the glacier due to increasing geothermal activity in the volcano. Photo/Icelandic Met Office.







*MONITIORING THE SITUATION *Met Office monitorin station on Vatnajökull glacier, sitting atop the Barðarbunga volcano, set up to detect any expansion of the glacier due to increasing geothermal activity in the volcano. Photo/Icelandic Met Office.







*MONITIORING THE SITUATION *Met Office monitorin station on Vatnajökull glacier, sitting atop the Barðarbunga volcano, set up to detect any expansion of the glacier due to increasing geothermal activity in the volcano. Photo/Icelandic Met Office.

Two sizeable earthquakes were recorded in the Bárðarbunga volcano yesterday. Bárðarbunga, which is located underneath Vatnajökull glacier, is considered by many the most powerful volcanon in Iceland. According to measurements by the Icelandic Meteorological Office the earthquakes, which measured 2.9 and 2.5 on the Richter scale took place at 13:20 and 13:33 yesterday afternoon. Each was followed by ten smaller earthquakes. A third major earthquake, 3.2 on the Richter scale, took place this morning shortly after 10 AM.


A seismologists at the Icelandic Met Office tells the Icelandic National Broadcasting Service that there has been a noticeable increase in activity in the volcano, but that it is still too early to say what is going on. Activity in Bárðarbunga has been growing since September 2015. Several large earthquakes have been recorded in the volcano this spring. Last week saw two earthqaukes, 3.3 and 3.2 on the Richter scale, followed by a swarm of smaller quakes.

A major eruption in Bárðarbunga could easily dwarf the 2010 Eyjafjallajökull eruption in its intensity or impact.  http://icelandmag.visir.is/article/...-volcano-earthquake-swarm-bardarbunga-volcano


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

... Ari Trausti Guðmundsson a geophysisist and author who has studied the data on seismic activity in Bárðarbunga told Fréttablaðið that the activity seemed to indicate the volcano itself is expanding. “Many of the earthquakes could be caused by growing pressure in the magma chamber itself, deep underneath the volcanic system.” He argues that there are some indications the development now underneath the Bárðarbunga volcano mirror developments under the Eyjafjallajökull volcano in the lead up to the 2010 eruption.
“But I stress that the data and my interpretation are not a prediction of further volcanic activity or an eruption. But it is sufficient to say that the possibility of an eruption has increased. Nobody can say with certainty what will happen, since the current development can either stop or continue.”... http://icelandmag.visir.is/article/...rbunga-volcano-seismic-activity-keeps-growing


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2016 às 11:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 13:38)

Etna entrou em erupção esta manhã...

http://www.skylinewebcams.com/it/webcam/italia/sicilia/catania/vulcano-etna-sud.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2016 às 10:47)

Dois sismos fortes no vulcão Bardarbunga, Islândia
Friday
20.05.2016    07:17:53    64.665    -17.450    8.9 km    3.3    99.0    4.6 km NE of Bárðarbunga
Friday
20.05.2016    07:11:45    64.666    -17.407    6.1 km    4.4    99.0    6.4 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/
http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/drumplot/drumplot/dyn_highpass_2.0


----------



## fablept (21 Mai 2016 às 01:30)

Vulcão Turrialba (Costa Rica), no dia 19 deste mês.
















Fonte (com mais fotos):
https://www.facebook.com/blas.e.sanchez


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 19:03)

*Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  16m16 minutes ago
Two killed after Mount Sinabung erupts in Indonesia triggering ash fall on nearby village (via @resppb)


















5 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 19:38)

*Deadly Mount Sinabung volcano in Indonesia erupts*

THREE people have died and four others were critically injured after a highly active volcano in western Indonesia erupted violently, shooting hot ash and gases into the atmosphere, an official said.

“Seven people were exposed to the hot clouds, killing three and leaving four others in a critical condition,” he said in a statement, adding the injured had been taken to hospital.

Several houses were also destroyed during the eruptions, which sent hot gases and columns of ash three kilometres into the sky, he added.

The victims were farming within the “red zone”, an area four kilometres from the volcano declared off limits by government authorities for safety reasons.

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.a...s/news-story/9d3f896c8ebd6d2348ece582bdcf30ce


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 20:04)




----------



## fablept (22 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Deadly Mount Sinabung volcano in Indonesia erupts*
> 
> THREE people have died and four others were critically injured after a highly active volcano in western Indonesia erupted violently, shooting hot ash and gases into the atmosphere, an official said.
> 
> ...



Foto Reportagem do vulcão Sinabung (Indonésia)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mmifies-pets-livestock-experts-warn-come.html


----------



## fablept (23 Mai 2016 às 18:20)

Pequeno resumo do vulcão Sinabung


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

*Bárðarbunga Volcano Trembles*
BY VALA HAFSTAD
* NATURE & TRAVEL*
 about 20 hours agoUpdated: May 24, 2016 13:41





From the vicinity of Bárðarbunga. Photo: Matthew J. Roberts/Icelandic Met Office.

An earthquake of magnitude 3.4 registered 6 km east-south-east of Bárðarbunga volcano at 5:37 yesterday, _mbl.is_ reports. Only a week ago, the volcano made headlines with the largest earthquake since the end of the Holuhraun eruption in February of last year. That earthquake was of magnitude 4.4.

A total of 45 earthquakes in excess of magnitude 3 have registered in the area since February, 2015.

Scientists do not believe the tremors to foreshadow an eruption.

Bárðarbunga is located under the ice cap of Vatnajökull glacier. A small eruption there in August of 2014 was followed by the Holuhraun eruption nearby, which produced more lava than most volcanic eruptions in the history of Iceland.
http://icelandreview.com/news/2016/05/24/bardarbunga-volcano-trembles


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2016 às 13:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2016 às 17:43)

*Iceland’s Hekla volcano “ready to blow”*



A Hekla eruption. Photo: Iceland Monitor/Rax

A geophysics professor from the University of Iceland has warned people not to travel up Hekla volcano in South Iceland as it could erupt at any moment.

As reported by Icelandic news website visir.is (link in Icelandic), Hekla erupted regularly ever ten years or so from 1970 to 2000 – but has now been silent for sixteen years.

According to Professor Páll Einarsson, pressure readings within the famous volcano are now higher than before the last two previous eruptions – meaning it could blow with little warning.
...
http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/n.../06/20/iceland_s_hekla_volcano_ready_to_blow/

Monday
20.06.2016 15:04:09 64.001 -19.620 9.6 km 1.1 99.0 2.6 km ENE of Hekla
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/#view=map


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jun 2016 às 15:30)

*Vulcão Bardarbunga com vários sismos grandes hoje:*
Saturday
25.06.2016 13:45:01 64.674 -17.528 3.6 km *3.9* 99.0 3.8 km N of Bárðarbunga

Saturday
25.06.2016 13:18:57 64.667 -17.508 4.6 km *3.2* 99.0 3.1 km NNE of Bárðarbunga
Saturday
25.06.2016 13:17:14 64.670 -17.537 2.2 km *4.0* 99.0 3.4 km N of Bárðarbunga

Saturday
25.06.2016 07:19:44 64.625 -17.469 7.9 km *3.5* 99.0 3.3 km ESE of Bárðarbunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/
http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/drumplot/drumplot/dyn_highpass_2.0.png


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2016 às 15:59)




----------



## fablept (2 Ago 2016 às 16:55)

> *Brava: Atividade sísmica anormal leva autoridades a preparar-se para eventual erupção vulcânica*
> 02 de Agosto de 2016, 16:25
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte:
http://noticias.sapo.cv/info/artigo/1481305.html


----------



## fablept (4 Ago 2016 às 12:13)

Actividade Sismo Vulcânica na Ilha Brava (Cabo Verde)


> "O Governo informa que até as 17h00 (19h00 em Lisboa) de terça-feira a taxa sísmica na Brava mantinha-se inalterada, continuando contudo a verificar-se eventos sísmicos cuja magnitude tendia a diminuir", informou o Governo cabo-verdiano em comunicado.
> 
> 
> "Contudo, o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica (INMG) alerta que não se pode afastar a possibilidade de haver outra injeção de magma nas próximas horas ou dias", prosseguiu a nota, indicando que a atividade sísmica tende a caminhar para a normalização.
> ...



Fonte:
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...a-na-ilha-brava-em-cabo-verde-esta-a-diminuir


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 13:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 13:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 10:33)

07.08.2016    06:33:57    64.620    -17.468    2.2 km    3.3    99.0    3.6 km SE of Bárðarbunga
Sunday
07.08.2016    06:21:38    64.620    -17.491    3.1 km    3.4    99.0    2.9 km SE of Bárðarbunga

Sunday
07.08.2016    02:41:08    64.628    -17.401    4.3 km    3.3    99.0    6.2 km ESE of Bárðarbunga 
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## irpsit (9 Ago 2016 às 09:23)

Acordei esta manha e ao ver o SAT24 reparei numa area de trovoada no sul da Italia, quando tudo está tranquilo em redor e perguntei-me "estranho, se calhar é uma erupcao do Etna"
E sim, confirmei nas webcams, parece ser uma erupcao algo larga e com coluna alta, para chegar a ser detectada no SAT24 e a pluma no SAT24 parece estender-se mais de 80km para leste.
Talvez VEI4.


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2016 às 10:43)

Já há notícias sobre isso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2016 às 22:40)

* Magnitude    4.8
Region    WYOMING *
Date time    2016-08-27 20:47:47.2 UTC
Location    43.23 N ; 110.31 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=526827

John Templeton @johntempletips · 53s54 seconds ago; Wyoming, USA 

Holy shit. Just had a pretty decent earthquake in Wyoming outside of Yellowstone. Never been threw a quake like that. Insane


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2016 às 22:48)

Data from station TPAW (Teton Pass, Wyoming, USA)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/operations/data/Seismic_Data/telemetry_data/TPAW_24hr.html


Data from station MOOW (Moose Ponds, Wyoming, USA)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/operations/data/Seismic_Data/telemetry_data/MOOW_24hr.html


Data from station IMW (Indian Meadow, Wyoming, USA)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/operations/data/Seismic_Data/telemetry_data/IMW_24hr.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2016 às 22:57)

Centennial Mts., Montana

http://mbmgquake.mtech.edu/earthworm/wavef_disp/current/CMI_EHZ_RC.2016082700.gif


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2016 às 23:02)

Este sismo parece ser puramente tectónico, mas para esta localização é muito forte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2016 às 09:36)

*Monday
29.08.2016    01:47:28    63.644    -19.063    0.1 km    4.5    99.0    7.3 km NNE of Hábunga
Monday
29.08.2016    01:47:02    63.653    -19.089    3.8 km    4.5    99.0    8.1 km E of Goðabunga
Monday
29.08.2016    01:45:56    63.655    -19.096    0.1 km    2.9    99.0    7.8 km ENE of Goðabunga

Monday
29.08.2016    01:44:32    63.652    -19.083    0.1 km    3.0    99.0    8.1 km N of Hábunga
Monday
29.08.2016    01:41:37    63.655    -19.087    0.1 km    3.1    99.0    8.2 km ENE of Goðabunga* 

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/#view=table

*IMO says they are the strongest earthquakes since modern instrumentation, which is many decades I think!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2016 às 09:47)

The specialist remark:
“This night at 01:41 started an earthquake swarm within the Katla caldera. Two earthquakes were over M4. The largest earthquake occurred at 01:47:02 M4.5 and another one 20 seconds later, M4.6. The largest earthquakes were felt in the area. These are the largest earthquakes in Mýrdalsjökull since modern instrumentation. About 20 aftershocks have been recorded. No tremor has been seen.”
http://en.vedur.is/


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2016 às 11:30)

Simon Redfern Retweeted


*Veðurstofa Íslands* ‏@Vedurstofan  3h3 hours ago
A seismic swarm in #Katla happened last night with the largest earthquakes being M4.6 & M4.5, the largest in decades





16 retweets6 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2016 às 21:04)

*Info from IMO tonight:*

Glacial water is flowing into Múlakvísl river, south of Mýrdalsjökull. Increased conductivity has been measured in the river and gas measurements in the area show high concentrations of sulfur dioxide and hydrogen sulfide. People are advised not to travel near the river, due to gas pollution. It is not uncommon for glacial water to flow into Múlakvísl, causing increased conductivity and gas pollution.

According to local reports, the level of the Bláfjallakvísl glacial river is unusually high. Bláfjallakvísl originates from the northern side of Mýrdalsjökull and people are advised to show caution when crossing the river.
Written by a specialist at 29 Aug 19:33 GMT


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2016 às 21:05)

*Jón Frímann* ‏@jonfr500  17m17 minutes ago
I*ncreased conductivity reported in Múlakvísl glacier river from Mýrdalsjökull glacier, with increased water levels. This is report from IMO.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

*Veðurstofa Íslands* ‏@Vedurstofan  30s30 seconds agoIceland
*Glacial water flowing in Múlakvísl river S of Mýrdalsjökull. Gas measurements show high concentrations of sulfur dioxide & hydrogen sulfide*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2016 às 11:57)

Dave McGarvie Retweeted


*John A Stevenson* ‏@volcan01010  15h15 hours ago
Why people are scared of #Katla. http://all-geo.org/volcan01010/2011/11/why-people-are-scared-of-katla/… #Iceland






19 retweets5 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2016 às 15:18)

*Veðurstofa Íslands* ‏@Vedurstofan  56m56 minutes agoIceland
Incr. conductivity meas. in Múlakvísl, gas measurem. show high concentr. of hydrogen sulfide. Do not to travel near river - gas pollution


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2016 às 16:41)

IMO just issued a statement.
Around 50 quakes have been measured in Katla today and activoty started to increase around noon. This is the biggest swarm in Katla this year and frankly since 2011.
Conductivity in Múlakvísl is 190uS which is abnormally high during this time of the year.
http://www.vedur.is/#syn=skjalftar


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2016 às 14:20)

*imo: “Due to the unusually high level of unrest at the Katla volcano we rise the aviation colour code from green to yellow.”
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/volcanic-eruptions/*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2016 às 16:42)

*Simulação da erupção do Katla:* http://brunnur.vedur.is/pub/sara/katla_20160930_2300.png


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2016 às 19:12)

*BREAKING CIVIL PROTECTION UNCERTAINTY PHASE DECLARED

The National Commissioner of Police and the District Commissioner of Police in South Iceland have declared a Civil Protection Uncertainty phase due to seismic unrest in Katla volcano in Mýrdalsjökull. The contingency plan for an eruption in Mýrdalsjökull has been activated accordingly. Uncertainty phase means that a course of events has started that may lead to natural hazard in the near future. Monitoring, assessment, research and evaluation of the situation is increased. 
Increased seismic activity started on September 29 and is still ongoing. Following a meeting with the Scientific Advisory Board of the Icelandic Civil Protection it is likely that the seismic activity is caused by magma movement within the Katla caldera.  Three most likely scenarios have been defined. 
1 Seismic activity dies out with no further consequences
2. Glacial outburst flood, jökulhlaup, will emerge from the glacier due to a small eruption or emptying of cauldrons
3. Eruption starts in Katla Myrdalsjökull that will force its way through the 400 meter thick ice with glacial outburst floods and ash fall 
Accordingly a warning has been issued for travelers in the vicinity of Mýrdalsjökull Especially around glacial rivers.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2016 às 20:41)

*México: centenas de pessoas foram deslocadas devido à lava de vulcão em Colima*

As autoridades mexicanas instalaram um perímetro de segurança de 12 quilómetros em redor do vulcão ativo localizado no estado de Colima, o que implicou a retirada de 400 pessoas, divulgou a proteção civil local.





As medidas de precaução obrigaram à retirada da população de localidades como Becerrera e La Yerbabuena, indicou o governador, José Ignácio Peralta.

Outras localidades situadas no estado vizinho de Jalisco foram também evacuadas por precaução, informou a proteção civil.

Segundo as últimas informações, a lava do chamado "Vulcão do Fogo" já transbordou da cratera, situada a 3.900 metros de altitude, percorrendo mais de um quilómetro.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...bloco24&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2016 às 22:13)

* 
Crise sísmica no Pico del Teide em Tenerife (Canárias)*


----------



## Fada (16 Out 2016 às 22:21)

Para quem imagina como seria se o vulcão de Monchique acordasse 78 milhões de anos depois:






(E não, não é montagem... E sim, é mesmo a Serra de Monchique.)


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2016 às 15:02)

Bulusan, Bicol Region
View translation
Foto: vulk&#257;na #Bulusan izvirdums #Filip&#299;nas. no @j

*Vulcão Bulusan nas Filipinas entrou em erupção




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2016 às 14:08)

* Earthquake, the director of the Vesuvius Observatory: "Alert in Campi Flegrei" *

Interviewed about the repercussions of the earthquake in the Neapolitan Apennines, Francesca Bianco emphasized what is the one "yellow alert" at the time

"
...  "The real problem, explains Francesca Bianco, are the Campi Flegrei:" The only area to be monitored seriously, indeed that we monitor very carefully. Here the alert is yellow, there is a very slow lifting of some tens of centimeters It has been going on since 2005 and we also have an important variation in the chemical composition of the fumaroles of Solfatara and Pisciarelli " 
http://www.napolitoday.it/cronaca/terremoto-osservatorio-vesuviano-allarme-campi-flegrei.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2016 às 16:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> "Alert in Campi Flegrei"



Estes sismos podem não te nada a ver com o "supervulção" do Campos Flégreos, mas é claro que tanta actividade sísmica poderá "acordar a besta adormecida"...  Creio que mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2016 às 16:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estes sismos podem não te nada a ver com o "supervulção" do Campos Flégreos, mas é claro que tanta actividade sísmica poderá "acordar a besta adormecida"...  Creio que mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


Estes sismos grandes não tem nada a ver com este vulcão. São puramente tectónicos do sistema dos Apeninos. Acontece que as ondas sísmicas por eles provocados e pelo constante tremor associado, estão a  induzir alterações importantes neste sistema vulcânico já de si alterado. Entre as quais o aumento de sismos, o uplift do terreno circundante e a alteração química das fumarolas associadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2016 às 15:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2016 às 14:41)

Saturday
19.11.2016    05:32:02    64.670    -17.420    9.5 km    3.1    99.0    6.1 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
Saturday
19.11.2016    05:31:15    64.669    -17.423    5.0 km    *3.5*    99.0    5.9 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
Saturday
19.11.2016    05:20:49    64.673    -17.444    4.5 km    *3.4*    99.0    5.4 km NE of Bárðarbunga

Saturday
19.11.2016    04:50:41    64.675    -17.453    6.4 km    *4.0*    99.0    5.2 km NE of Bárðarbunga

19.11.2016    02:31:12    64.681    -17.530    8.0 km    3.0    99.0    4.5 km N of Bárðarbunga


Friday
18.11.2016    19:02:35    64.648    -17.361    0.7 km    3.1    99.0    8.0 km E of Bárðarbunga 
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=table


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2016 às 17:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2016 às 10:53)

Monday
12.12.2016    04:29:27    64.670    -17.476    1.6 km    *4.2*    99.0    4.1 km NE of Bárðarbunga
Monday
12.12.2016    04:24:45    64.664    -17.409    0.1 km    *3.8*    99.0    6.3 km ENE of Bárðarbunga

Monday
12.12.2016    04:10:15    64.676    -17.504    3.9 km    *3.9*    99.0    4.1 km NNE of Bárðarbunga 
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=map


http://baering.github.io/


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2017 às 22:08)

*M4.5 no vulcão Bardarbunga, Islândia!*

 Saturday
20.05.2017    20:32:54    64.675    -17.448    7.4 km    4.5    99.0    5.4 km NE of Bárðarbunga 
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=table


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2017 às 09:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *M4.5 no vulcão Bardarbunga, Islândia!*
> 
> Saturday
> 20.05.2017    20:32:54    64.675    -17.448    7.4 km    4.5    99.0    5.4 km NE of Bárðarbunga
> http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=table


Este sismo foi actualizado:

Saturday
20.05.2017 21:15:58 64.667 -17.419 7.8 km *3.2* 99.0 6.0 km ENE of Bárðarbunga

Saturday
20.05.2017 20:35:30 64.666 -17.339 1.1 km *3.2* 90.17 9.4 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
Saturday
20.05.2017 20:35:30 64.669 -17.412 8.9 km *3.9* 99.0 6.4 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
Saturday
20.05.2017 20:32:54 64.675 -17.448 7.4 km *3.8* 99.0 5.4 km NE of Bárðarbunga


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jun 2017 às 09:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 11:24)

The Hawaii Volcano Observatory has calculated more than 50 tremors in June alone at Loihi, compared to the average once-a-month occurrence the last couple of years.
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/35761731/experts-suggest-volcanic-activity-at-loihi


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jun 2017 às 15:20)




----------

